# Adoptable Dog of the Week - Rocky



## Petguide.com

​


> Are you looking for a pooch that will make you smile every day? Our Adoptable Dog of the Week is Rocky, a 4-year-old Pit Bull Terrier from Richmond, Virginia. This silly, lovable boy is neutered, up to date on his vaccinations, fully housetrained, and gets along with dogsand children.


Read more about the Adoptable Dog of the Week - Rocky at PetGuide.com.


----------

